
PayPal Corporation Said to Be Implicated in Withheld NSA Documents - nreece
http://www.boilingfrogspost.com/2013/12/11/bfp-breaking-news-omidyars-paypal-corporation-said-to-be-implicated-in-withheld-nsa-documents/
======
atlantic
This appears to be part of a disinformation campaign to discredit Greenwald
and The Intercept, using Paypal as the sacrificial goat.

The fact that Greenwald has held back documents cannot, by itself, be held
against him. The documentation handed over by Snowden contained a lot of
sensitive material, and it was left to the journalists to select publishable
items, balancing considerations of public interest versus national security.

As for the $250M, that is the sum invested in the First Look Media news
agency, and there is nothing to suggest that Greenwald is receiving more than
a regular journalist's salary.

